# New Tank Setup - Red Sea Reefer



## tiredboymike (Jun 21, 2016)

Hello Everyone,

I"m starting the build on my new fish tank. I have been doing research for the past couple of weeks and gathering pricing and pieces that I think I would need for my Cichlid tanks.

Fish: Malawi Peacocks - Not sure what Else, but they would be the ones I want most.
Tank: Red Sea Reefer 425 XL - 88 Gallong Rimless Tank - I really like the way this looks cosmetically.
Filtration: The tank comes with an overflow and a sump - I would add a GFO/Carbon Reactor.
Power Heads: Vortech MP40wQD Quiet Drive
Return Pump: Syncra Silent 5.0 Pump (1321 GPH)

Lighting: Since my tank is rimless, I haven't been able to find the right lighting for the setup. Most lighting that I have seen are for Rimless Tanks are mostly Saltwater Type Lighting. Need to do some research here, because lighting doesn't seem to as important in saltwater tanks.

Substrate: Still thinking about this.

Rocks: Still thinking about this.

I'm holding off to 4th of July to see what kind of sales/deals I can find on the equipment.

Any advice would be greatly appreciated.

thanks!

-tired


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Hi tired and Welcome to C-F!!

What are the dimensions of your tank in L x W x H?

Rimless tanks are becoming more popular and many people opt to hang the fixture from the ceiling or to make arching pipe brackets that mount to the rear of the stand.

The other issue with using a rimless tank is keeping the fish in the tank, especially if they get spooked or a bit frisky. Are you planning on adding a glass lid (canopy) or wood canopy above the tank?

Pool filter sand is a popular and cheap option for a substrate but usually comes in tan or white, depending on the brand. If you are looking for colored sand types, check for a local distributor of Estes Permacolor quartz or Aquagems which are considered architectural floor/pool aggregates. I use the Permacolor Quartz by Estes in the Trowel-Rite size for all my tanks and like mixing colors to achieve my desired substrate.

Rocks can be purchased cheaply at landscape supply places or companies that sell rocks such as quarries, stone and gravel.


----------



## somebody (May 13, 2014)

First off let me welcome you to C-F. Formalities out of the way now down to brass tax. Nice tank by the way. I've seen a few at sushi restraunts around here. I like em.



tiredboymike said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I"m starting the build on my new fish tank. I have been doing research for the past couple of weeks and gathering pricing and pieces that I think I would need for my Cichlid tanks.
> 
> ...


----------



## tiredboymike (Jun 21, 2016)

Hi Deeda,

Thanks for the nice welcome and time spent on your response.

*What are the dimensions of your tank in L x W x H?*
88 gallons
Length 47
height 22
width 22.6

*Rimless tanks are becoming more popular and many people opt to hang the fixture from the ceiling or to make arching pipe brackets that mount to the rear of the stand.*
They just look so cool. I was looking at this one:
Kessil Mounting Arm for AP700, A360 and A160 LED Light
They are kinda expensive so I'm not sure about them yet.

*The other issue with using a rimless tank is keeping the fish in the tank, especially if they get spooked or a bit frisky. Are you planning on adding a glass lid (canopy) or wood canopy above the tank?*
I never thought about this. The rimless thanks so cool without anything covering it. Can't I just let the cichlids know not to jump? But do you think this might be a serious issue if there is no cover?

*Pool filter sand is a popular and cheap option for a substrate but usually comes in tan or white, depending on the brand. If you are looking for colored sand types, check for a local distributor of Estes Permacolor quartz or Aquagems which are considered architectural floor/pool aggregates. I use the Permacolor Quartz by Estes in the Trowel-Rite size for all my tanks and like mixing colors to achieve my desired substrate.*
I will definitely go take a look, any cost saving would be very helpful. I really like the white sand beachy look,but also something that won't scratch the tank so easily.

*Rocks can be purchased cheaply at landscape supply places or companies that sell rocks such as quarries, stone and gravel.*
Excellent idea, rock a the LFS are so expensive. What do you think about man molded rocks. I saw man made holie rocks made by universal rocks. It is kinda like a mold of texas holey Rock, but lighter weight.

Cheers!


----------



## tiredboymike (Jun 21, 2016)

Hi Somebody,

*Mbuna, Tanganyika, Victoria, SA/CA, discus. Plenty to choose from question is what are you looking for? Color, breeding/fry raising, etc.*

I like colorful fish. I really like to watch them interact and relieve daily stress after a long day at work.

*Could you post the footprint. I'm too lazy to look up on my own. This will help late with stocking and equipment recommendations.*
88 gallons
Length 47
height 22
width 22.6

*Best kind of filter, sumps . Carbon isn't necassary unless you run a lot of chemicals in your tank and need to remove them. Maybe a good piece of standby equipment to have but don't think it's necessary for everyday use.
*
awesome to know!

*Very powerful circulation pump. I had one on my 6' 125 and I had to return it.*
Did you have to return to it because it was too powerful? Maybe I should get something not so strong. Maybe I will get a lower end model. It is so cool that part of it is in the tank and the other part is outside.

*I run "saltwater" lighting (current usa orbit series led). My tank is planted so I went with the more powerful lighting option that was still within budget and had lightning mode. Check out their satellite series strips, know a lot of people here use them so maybe someone will chime in for you.*
Totally thinking of a saltwater one as well, the Kessil AP700 with arm mounts. I've been reading that it has a "shimmer" that no other lights have. Since it's really made for saltwater aquariums i think, It has a hefty price tag.

Thanks so much Somebody!


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Yes the fish will jump out of the tank regularly. Weight of rocks is not an issue and real rocks are so much better looking and cost effective. The fake texas holey rock is hollow inside, defeating the purpose of having lots of spaces in the rock pile for the fish to hide. Also the white will get some algae...making it look dirty.


----------



## tiredboymike (Jun 21, 2016)

DJRansome said:


> Yes the fish will jump out of the tank regularly. Weight of rocks is not an issue and real rocks are so much better looking and cost effective. The fake texas holey rock is hollow inside, defeating the purpose of having lots of spaces in the rock pile for the fish to hide. Also the white will get some algae...making it look dirty.


Thanks for the advice. I just found online aquarium cover DIY KIT. 
*DIY Aquarium Screen Top Kits *
Watching the video makes it looks pretty simple. Think that would solve the fish jumping out of the water problem.

Looking Dirty! Can't have that. They did mention that the surface is actually sprayed with crushed holey rock. Do you think that would make a difference with the algae growth on the surface?

thanks!


----------



## somebody (May 13, 2014)

Don't underestimate the value of a good coat of algae. 









For colorful fish and positive interactivity I suggest mbuna. For peacock and haps you need males for the color your looking for. If your in no rush buy the fry and grow them out, males have the color. If you are impatient like me you will pay a pretty penny for the guaranteed males. P/H are dimorphic. Mbuna males and females are both colored and they color up young. Species where the males and females look similar in coloring are called monomorphic. If you're not intrested in fry that's fine you don't have to seperate females when they are holding or you can get sydontis for fry control.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Algae will grow on anything...real rocks, fake rocks, glass, etc. I go for the shapes of the rocks...not the colors. Because the color is not in my control.


----------



## tiredboymike (Jun 21, 2016)

somebody said:


> Don't underestimate the value of a good coat of algae.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your tanks looks very nice. I like the color of the blue peacocks. I think I'll probably get the them already sized maybe 2-3 inches. Do you recommend a place online? Also, are those real plants?


----------



## somebody (May 13, 2014)

Thank you! Actually in that picture there are no peacocks. The bluish purple with the yellow tails are mbuna called Yellow Tail Acei (Psudeotropheus sp.). There is a hap though, the red empress, left of center with the blue face and barring.

Standby for a PM on retailer(s).

Yes, the plants are real. They are jungle vallisneria. Don't remember who on ebay but from ebay.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

A DIY screen top would be doable but will also detract (IMO) from the look of the rimless tank AND you will probably lose water daily due to evaporation. Another option may be to use a glass canopy and make or buy the stainless clips to support the glass. You can do a search online for the type of clips used on smaller size rimless tanks. More than likely you would need to use a local glass company to fabricate the glass lids similar to the ones made for standard trim tanks.

I also agree that real rocks definitely look more natural than the man made ones and will allow you to tailor the structures based on the species of fish you decide to stock. I find that all rocks acquire some degree of algae, diatom or general dirt rather quickly and it's a pain to maintain the original colors.

Peacock cichlids (Aulonocara) are an attractive fish but only the males have the stunning colors, the females are more silvery. Also you don't want to mix the different varieties of Peacock males and females as you will never be able to tell the females apart ever again and any fry that are produced won't have any value if you decide to sell them.


----------



## tiredboymike (Jun 21, 2016)

Deeda said:


> A DIY screen top would be doable but will also detract (IMO) from the look of the rimless tank AND you will probably lose water daily due to evaporation. Another option may be to use a glass canopy and make or buy the stainless clips to support the glass. You can do a search online for the type of clips used on smaller size rimless tanks. More than likely you would need to use a local glass company to fabricate the glass lids similar to the ones made for standard trim tanks.
> 
> I Actually Saw A Video where on someone put 4 plastic thing connected to the tanks by a suction cup. This would allow the screen to be flush instead of being an eyesore.
> 
> ...


I'll definitely ask more questions when I start picking out fish.

thanks!


----------



## tiredboymike (Jun 21, 2016)

Updated List: 4th of July is here, and I've been shopping around looking for some discounts.

Tanks/Stand/Sump: 
Red Sea Refer 425 XL (Rimless Glass Tank) 88 Gallons (47x 22x 22.6)
Return Pump for Sump:
Multifunction - Syncra Silent 5.0 Pump (1321 GPH)
Powerhead:
EcoTech Marine VorTech MP10wQD Propeller Pump w/ Wireless QuietDrive Driver
Lighting:
AquaticLife EDGE LED Aquarium Light Fixture - 48 Inch
Substrate:
Caribsea Instant Aquarium Tahitian Moon Reef & Marine Substrate (Black Sand!) (Maybe 50lbs for 88 gallons?)
Equipment:
Python 50 Ft No Spill Clean And Fil

Things I still need to think about:
1) What to put in the sump.
2) What real rocks to put in.
3) Aquascaping 
4) Fish ( need to do some more reading) - such a complex subject.

thanks everyone! Happy 4th!


----------



## tiredboymike (Jun 21, 2016)

Purchased Tank And Equipment Today:

Here is the final list:

Tank: Red Sea Refer 425 XL (Rimless Glass Tank) 88 Gallons (47x 22x 22.6) -in White

Tunze Recirculation Pump Silence 1073.060
Sump - Comes with Fish Tank -All in on Kit

EcoTech Marine VorTech MP10wQD Propeller Pump w/ Wireless QuietDrive Driver

AquaticLife EDGE LED Aquarium Light Fixture - 48 Inch

Python 50 Ft No Spill Clean And Fil

Caribsea Instant Aquarium Tahitian Moon Reef & Marine Substrate (About 50lbs)

Eheim Feed Air Automatic Feeder

Carbon - AquaMaxx Carbon One Activated Carbon Filter Media - 4 Quart

Matrix - Seachem Laboratories Matrix - 2 Liters

Media - Bag - Boyd Chemi-bags - 2/pk 8.5 in x 4.5 in

Hoping it comes soon!!! Excited....

Will post of pictures as a move along... Thanks!


----------



## tiredboymike (Jun 21, 2016)

Just a short update:

I went ahead and purchased the marcorocks - 50lbs (with the Tahitian Moon Sand I think it would look Great).

Food: Northfin pellets 
Water Conditioner: Seachem Prime
Magnet Cleaner: Flipper Magnetic

Considering: UV Sterilizer (Am I going overboard?)

Hopefully I will have the tank setup and start cycling in the new few weeks. Then it's time to think about the Cichlids!

thanks!


----------



## somebody (May 13, 2014)

Personally I feel sterilizers are high tech, cool, money wasters. Now, before a UV fan boy jumps my stuff, I have one, I bought it during the summer when the light comes through my front door and blasts my tank with bad afternoon light. I have had it off the tank for about 6 months now and haven't had a problem with algae yet this summer.

Most of the time a proper maintainence scheduled, proper feeding, and adequate lighting is all that's needed for algae prevention. Don't underestimate the aesthetic value of a good coat of algae. Also makes for a well rounded viotope. Mbuna like grazing on the algae around the tank.

To sum it up, if your budget allows and you want it get it. Maybe you can wait till the tank is set up and see if it's needed. Your water change and cleaning regimen might render it unnecessary.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Agree, I have never needed a UV sterilizer.


----------



## tiredboymike (Jun 21, 2016)

Tank is cycling on the 5th day.

Things I have done:
Built the cabinet- Tough 1 man job - I'm not really a handy man.
Connected all the plumbing - Tough trying to figure out the system - Still trying to pinpoint what is best water level for overflow/sump. 
Auto Top-Off: Still need to figure out how much to open/close.
Cleaned out Marco Rocks by mostly spraying it down with my garden hose.
Added 60lbs on substrate 
Added Sump Media (Filter Socks/Filter Pads/Carbon/2 Liters of Matrixx/4 liters of Pond Matrixx (Made a box with egg crate) Matrixx Rocks Float!
Added a couple of guppies
Added filter media (sponge/carbon) from my 10gallon fish tank to help with seeding.
Using Stability/Prime to help with the cycle and fishes.

Tap Water test:
ph 7.6 (do i really need to test this?)
ph high 8.4
ammonia .25ppm
Nitrite 0ppm
Nitrate 0ppm

Things to do:
Wait for the cycle to finish.
Ordered 30 stalks of Lucky Bamboo to help with Nitrate. (Not sure if I need a light in the sump, but guess I'll figure it out as it comes along).
Order some Tropheus!!!!

This is my first real tank cycle, trying to follow instructions from multiple guides. Hope I'm not messing things up.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

I really like the Fishless cycling method on C-F as it is fairly detailed and also answers many FAQ's; the link is in my signature. Obviously you can't have fish in the tank to use this method.

Are you just using guppies to cycle?

Testing the tap water just gives you a baseline to understand your source water and can be done regularly if your local water authority is noted for frequently adjusting the amount of disinfectant based on environmental conditions. If this is the case, test prior to a water change so you can adjust the amount of Prime to add for a water change.


----------



## tiredboymike (Jun 21, 2016)

I can't seem to find the edit button :-(. Adding latest image here.


----------



## tiredboymike (Jun 21, 2016)

Deeda said:


> I really like the Fishless cycling method on C-F as it is fairly detailed and also answers many FAQ's; the link is in my signature. Obviously you can't have fish in the tank to use this method.
> 
> Are you just using guppies to cycle?
> 
> Testing the tap water just gives you a baseline to understand your source water and can be done regularly if your local water authority is noted for frequently adjusting the amount of disinfectant based on environmental conditions. If this is the case, test prior to a water change so you can adjust the amount of Prime to add for a water change.


I have two guppies and two electric yellows.

thanks!


----------



## tiredboymike (Jun 21, 2016)

Forgot to Add today's water test.

PH high: 8.0 ( definitely a reduction from the tap water).
Ammonia: .50
Nitrite: 0
Nitrate: 0 ( was expecting to see some increase here)


----------



## BuckeyeTez (May 10, 2016)

Since you're doing a fish-in cycle (which isn't recommended, I did this on my first tank too because I didn't know any better) you will need to do almost daily water changes because the ammonia and nitrites can be deadly to your fish. I did 50% daily and the 3 I had in there survived and seem to be ok to this day.

Make sure that if you're using the API test kit, that you shake the **** out of the nitrate test bottle number 2. If it sits for a week or so, part of the chemical settles in the bottom of the bottle and won't leave until you loosen it up. If your nitrates are showing zero as well as your ammonia and nitrite, you need to shake up that bottle really good and retest.

Good luck!


----------



## tiredboymike (Jun 21, 2016)

BuckeyeTez said:


> Since you're doing a fish-in cycle (which isn't recommended, I did this on my first tank too because I didn't know any better) you will need to do almost daily water changes because the ammonia and nitrites can be deadly to your fish. I did 50% daily and the 3 I had in there survived and seem to be ok to this day.
> 
> Make sure that if you're using the API test kit, that you shake the #%$& out of the nitrate test bottle number 2. If it sits for a week or so, part of the chemical settles in the bottom of the bottle and won't leave until you loosen it up. If your nitrates are showing zero as well as your ammonia and nitrite, you need to shake up that bottle really good and retest.
> 
> Good luck!


Thanks BuckeyeTez,

I'll shake the bottle number 2 and retest again tomorrow.


----------



## tiredboymike (Jun 21, 2016)

Day 6:

Ph: High 7.8
Ammonia: .50
Nitrite: 0
Nitrate:0 (shook up bottle #2 pretty good).

I''m anticipating ammonia to spike with 5 fishes (2 guppies, 2 electric yellow, 1 catfish). Guess it's the waiting game.


----------



## BuckeyeTez (May 10, 2016)

You won't show any nitrate for a while since you just started the cycling process. I just wanted you to be aware of the issue I had. Kept saying I had no ammonia, nitrite and nitrate which can't be possible.


----------



## judgejules1 (Jan 24, 2020)

Just found this and was following the build, as I'm doing a similar tank and setup. Was hoping to see how the tank progressed and final pictures.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

The OP hasn't been on the forum since 2016 so doubtful you'll get an update.


----------



## judgejules1 (Jan 24, 2020)

Deeda said:


> The OP hasn't been on the forum since 2016 so doubtful you'll get an update.


Thanks Deeda. 
Well, I think that I will start a new thread now and share the build that I am underway with.


----------

